# easiest small scale cook set up at home



## uselessdragon (Mar 17, 2022)

Looking for a synthesis technique using most readily available products. Just enjoy playing in the kitchen and am looking to produce small amounts. I have successfully synthesized DMT and several THC concentrates, so I am not totally a beginner, but not far off either. 

Anyone able to point me in the right direction? I know there are lots of different threads already but I am looking for a more experienced opinion on the best option for a relative beginner


----------



## blackchip

crack


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

I recommend starting with amphetamine or mephedrone synthesis. But the choice is always up to you. Read the syntheses and ask questions. The team of the site will help you to understand everything.


----------

